# no jowls??



## ilovelizards (May 30, 2012)

Ok my about 2-3year old male houdini still dosent seem to have much as far as jowls go.I got him on oct. 31 2010 he was 5-6 months old and 10-15 inches long He hibanates every winter from oct. - nov to early feb.Im postive he is a male due to the fact that sometimes when he poops his two penises come out and there are buttons on the base of his tail so why no jowls?
here are recent pics


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 30, 2012)

_Just like everything else, they all vary, not all tegus will have huge jowls. As he ages they may or may not get bigger. He's still young technically a sub adult and has some filling out to do._


----------



## ilovelizards (May 30, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Just like everything else, they all vary, not all tegus will have huge jowls. As he ages they may or may not get bigger. He's still young technically a sub adult and has some filling out to do._



He is in anouther growth spurt right now so growing like crazy again but he is still ever so snuggly


----------



## tommyboy (May 30, 2012)

^^^ I will take snuggly over jowls every time.


----------

